# We have a crack in the egg



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

So we have a crack so exciting when should I expect baby to hatch? Momma came out to eat like crazy shes back in now


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

How exiting  just keep checking in hour or so and if it gets stuck lend the chick a hand but it should be fine


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh wow! That iS so exciting for you!


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

No worries


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh so exciting!! When did she lay that egg, how many days has it been?
Come on Nah Nah !!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She laid that egg on either the 9th late or very early the 10 & started incubating the the 11 his or name will be nayaih meaning miracle but the owners will call him or her nah nah


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

So thats only 15 days of incubation? Our first egg was laid the 13th and she sat on it immediately so we are 2 days behind you!! Keep us posted, cant wait!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Will do!!! Yes it might have been the 10 I may have the days off a day but today there is a crack and she's eating in like crazy lol I'll keep you posted


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. little pip marks! Woohoo!  Maybe tomorrow morning or the next day then!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats...it normally takes a baby 24hrs or so to hatch, its only after this that you may need to assist hatch. Good luck!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! Im keeping my eyes out and Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

No baby yet but the crack has gotten bigger!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Read this: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


There is a possibility you *might* have a chick trapped in the shell.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you so much im going to read this see if this is the case and will keep you posted


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok my husband candeled as I had to run out chick is moving around with room


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

How long has that been since the first crack, 2 days? Keep us posted, so exciting. We have at least 2-3 days to go, im beside myself with excitement!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

It looks like my husband will be assisting in helping the chick out of the shell- there has been no change other then alittle more indention in the shell cracking but he just wont come out he or she is VERY vocal in the shell we've candled the egg and we do not see any veins- he's moving and very active but is having a very hard time getting out- he called his friend who has breed tiels and he has this link to use and with this link & his friend i'm hoping he's going to do ok as I am at work  I'll keep EVERYONE posted


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh Good Luck!! Cant wait to hear all about it...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Keeping our fingers crossed for you! I was not successful with my first assisted hatch, but I was with the second. Let us know as soon as you know something!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Once he gets the baby out, have him try to give it some pedialyte or honey water from a syringe. The baby is going to be very dehydrated and need some fluids. Good luck!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

He did it!! amazing he video taped it took pictures


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics! How was the little guy's yolk sac? Was it mostly absorbed??


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats
post pics soon


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

As soon aa I get home


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

It was almost all absorbed my husband said it waa very dry hes chirping away


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww...sounds like you guys done good!


----------

